# There is a story to be told.. Be kind even to the greedy..



## Photo Lady (Jan 30, 2020)

Haha... This guy really takes advantage... he is super man squirrel.. i put the suet on the skinny branch almost to the end... it does not stop a squirrel who swings through the vines and branches.. good thing he is so cute and gives me alot of practice shooting.. almost have his eyes glistening now.. so big improvement...  number 1


----------



## TheDanishDanger (Jan 30, 2020)

cute dude


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 30, 2020)

TheDanishDanger said:


> cute dude


I agree  he is..and cute chubby..


----------



## tirediron (Jan 30, 2020)

He looks well insulated, for sure!   Great timing on #2.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 30, 2020)

thank you..


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 30, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> Haha... This guy really takes advantage... he is super man squirrel.. i put the suet on the skinny branch almost to the end... it does not stop a squirrel who swings through the vines and branches.. good thing he is so cute and gives me alot of practice shooting.. almost have his eyes glistening now.. so big improvement...  number 1View attachment 186047 View attachment 186048 View attachment 186046



I am so happy to see the improvements in your photography skills.   You have come a long way in the last year.   Great photos.   Keep up the good work.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 30, 2020)

t


Scott Whaley said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Haha... This guy really takes advantage... he is super man squirrel.. i put the suet on the skinny branch almost to the end... it does not stop a squirrel who swings through the vines and branches.. good thing he is so cute and gives me alot of practice shooting.. almost have his eyes glistening now.. so big improvement...  number 1View attachment 186047 View attachment 186048 View attachment 186046
> ...


Thank you so much.. i am seeing it too..finally.. i have compared other photos to now.. and i see no comparison.. its all in the eyes i think.. if you get the eyes things turn out so much better...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 30, 2020)

Those are nice, sharp with lots of detail/texture. I think the first one is really lovely; I like the color of him and the branches that varies from off white to medium to darker browns and grays. It can be challenging this time of year when there's a whole lotta brown out there! Nice use of a sunny day!

I agree it was good timing, but a faster shutter speed might be better if he's going to do an imitation of Rocky the Flying Squirrel. Except he needs a little leather helmet and pair of goggles...


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 30, 2020)

Lovely shooting......


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 30, 2020)

vintagesnaps said:


> Those are nice, sharp with lots of detail/texture. I think the first one is really lovely; I like the color of him and the branches that varies from off white to medium to darker browns and grays. It can be challenging this time of year when there's a whole lotta brown out there! Nice use of a sunny day!
> 
> I agree it was good timing, but a faster shutter speed might be better if he's going to do an imitation of Rocky the Flying Squirrel. Except he needs a little leather helmet and pair of goggles...


Your right Sharon ..faster shutter would have captured his antics better... i think i will work on this more... thank you...yes Rocky lol


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 30, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Lovely shooting......


thank you Jeff


----------



## Flying Panda (Jan 30, 2020)

Great shooting - I especially love #2. Good action shot.


----------



## Winona (Jan 30, 2020)

Great shots!


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 30, 2020)

Nice set!


----------



## Jeff G (Jan 30, 2020)

Great set! I also agree, your shots have improved quite a bit recently.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 30, 2020)

your shutter speed shows a tiny bit of blurring , which I like . Had you used a faster speed every part of the squirrel would have been frozen and I do not think that conveys movement as well as a very slight bit of blurring.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 31, 2020)

Flying Panda said:


> Great shooting - I especially love #2. Good action shot.


Thanks i have a couple more shots but did not want to overload here...thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 31, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Great set! I also agree, your shots have improved quite a bit recently.


thank you..all this help on forum is paying off


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 31, 2020)

Derrel said:


> your shutter speed shows a tiny bit of blurring , which I like . Had you used a faster speed every part of the squirrel would have been frozen and I do not think that conveys movement as well as a very slight bit of blurring.


good point! i will keep this in mind! thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 31, 2020)

Winona said:


> Great shots!


thanks Winona


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 31, 2020)

MSnowy said:


> Nice set!


thank you


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 31, 2020)

Real nice set! You must've had some good light to capture #2 at f/9.5 and 1/4000. I agree with Darrel, also. If you were thinking that tiny bit of blur on the hair and in the eye on #2 is a mistake and that you should've used a faster shutter it would've been a trade off and you would've lost the nice motion blur mentioned for the sake of a tack sharp eye. I'll choose the nice blur first any day. In the end, it's your choice what you prefer. What's right for one isn't right for all. Good job!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 31, 2020)

thanks Kirk.. your right.. i think the blur is okay.. although glad we hit upon this subject because it is a case by case photo by photo.. question..


----------

